# Coyote Hunting Scope



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I just went through a couple of pages, but I can't seem to find any recommendation on coyote hunting scopes. Right now I have a S&W Midlength 5.56 to use for coyote hunting.

I live in Kentucky near Louisville, and hunting spot is TBD as I have yet to knock on farmers doors. What scopes should I use for this area? I don't know how wooded or plains this area is.

If you guys could provide links or actual scope name and model it would be great, as some other places i've seen people state 1-4x and other things which is jibberish to me.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

http://www.redfield.com/riflescopes/

For the $$$ in my mind the best...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Instead of giving you head-spinning info, here's the best idea I can think of, so that you can educate yourself and make a educated decision all on your own.

A guy just wrote a book for guys like you and he's not selling anything but the unadulterated facts. His name is John Barsness, a well-respected authority. A link to the piece is here: http://www.ammoland.com/2014/12/modern-hunting-optics-by-john-barsness/#axzz3TYC4OUBS


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, after reading up on scopes and coyotes, I found I want 1.5 or 1.75-4 x 30 at minimum. I can't seem to find any which are larger than 30mm for that size.

Thanks for all the responses, im looking into all of them.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Go find you a nikon 4X. no BS, clear glass, plenty of magnification for out to 150yds. I have one on one of my AR's and love its simplicity.


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

I heard glass is where I should splurge, isn't nikon a base model?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Not at all. If you have tons to spend there are certainly more expensive scopes you could buy. I have two Nikons and I don't see any difference between them and My leupold vx-3's. Remember that all scope makers have a lesser quality line, don't go there if you can afford to go above it. Vortex makes a good scope and has an awesome no fault warranty.

Read the article Glenway posted


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

"I can't seem to find any which are larger than 30mm for that size..." There's a good reason you don't find larger objective lenses in the low-power variables. In a nutshell, it works as follows:

Scopes (and binoculars) have a pupil, much like your eyes. In scopes, the term to understand is *exit pupil* - the amount of light your scope offers your eye.

The formula to calculate exit pupil is diameter of the objective lens (the forward lens) divided by the power setting. My low-power variables have only a 20mm objective lens, but the math shows an exit pupil of 4 on even the highest power and even more than your eye can use on lower-power settings. Manufacturers don't put larger objective lenses on such low-power scopes, because it would be a waste of money and the scope would be bigger and heavier for no good reason. You can't use any more available light, because of the limitation of the human eye.

As we age, our eyes' pupils get smaller and we can't use the extra light-gathering ability no matter how much we've bought. As that happens, our best bet is to invest in better glass and coatings, which is always a critical factor in any scope. Just because it may have a larger exit pupil, doesn't make it better, if the glass is inferior.

What has changed in the recent past is how much better less-expensive glass has become through technology. Name brands and big money always work; however, if you'll look at actual effectiveness, based on John Barsness' work, you can save a bunch of cash with certain brands that stack up well against German glass. It's all in the book, which I consider a reliable and modern reference manual.

The book, Modern Hunting Optics, I referenced explains anything you need to know about optics and even compares actual light-gathering effectiveness of current models side-by-side. If you plan to spend a bunch of cash on a scope, spend another $20 on the book first and become your own man on the subject.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well Done.


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

Ah glenway thanks for the explanation


----------



## Keatts (Dec 26, 2012)

I got a n8kon P223 3x9 on my Mossberg mvp predator.


----------



## lastboyscout427 (Jan 18, 2015)

I like my Nikon P223 ! Excellent field of view and 600 yard BDC reticle


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Lots of good scopes out there. So many it becomes confusing if you are new to it. Since I don't have specific guns for predator hunting only my collection on military rifles and ARs, I just "make due" with the scopes I already have. As far as scoped rifles I have my Mk12 Mod1 which sports a Vortex Viper PST 6-25. Don't buy that for predators. I feel like it is overkill. On my smaller lighter AR I have a Trijicon Acog TA01NSN which I absolutely positively love. It is a fixed 4 power scope with a BDC reticle tailored to the barrel length I currently have. That optic will outlive me by far. It is RUGGED. I know you are looking for stuff tailored to hunting but this is what I got. I would be careful to not drink the tacticool kool aid everyone sells. KISS is always a good philosophy. Will this rifle serve any other purposes?

Forgot to add, I have had a Nikon Prostaff 3-9 for almost ten years and it has GREAT. I plan to put that on my big game rifle when I get it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. I've been thinking, what if I bought a scope 2-7 or 3-9 whichever, and have my shotgun by my side in case it comes in too close.

Does anyone do this? or is the weight of lugging it around too uncomfortable?


----------

